# Disgusting little shits



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

In the local rag tonight:

To cut a long story short, woman got syphillis in her mouth from eating a McD burger where 3 diff workers there had w*nked into the mayo (she left some of it, as it tasted funny, so retrieved it from the bin the next day after going to the doctors and they did some tests on it)

McD didn't sack them (they admitted it), just "re-assigned them" to other jobs.

Sick bastards, what sort of world do we live in where people think this is funny? (and shame on McD for not getting rid of them).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that's the way that they express their protests against the Â£3 an hour wages that they get! :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I think that's the way that they express their protests against the Â£3 an hour wages that they get!


they dont have to work there - fucking disgusting anyway.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

National minimum wage applies to McD's aswell, V

Currently Â£3.60 (Â£3.80 from Oct) for 18-21yrs Â£4.20 (Â£4.50 from Oct) 22yrs+ .

However ,they could probably get more than that at the local sperm bank :


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Neil1003
Can you give the name of the local rag?

I can't say that I know the infection speeds of diseases of this nature but to go to the doctors the following day and complain of catching oral syphillis from a burger does seem to be rather quick off the mark!

What about the other people who ate the mayo? Why haven't they mentioned this classic source of compensation?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Neil1003
> Can you give the name of the local rag?
> 
> I can't say that I know the infection speeds of diseases of this nature but to go to the doctors the following day and complain of catching oral syphillis from a burger does seem to be rather quick off the mark! Â
> ...


Dunno which one specifically, colleague at work mentioned it this afternoon (he had the rag delivered this morning). He lives in Coventry, the McD was in Nuneaton / Kenilworth, can't remember which.

As for the next day thing, no idea, this is what it said apparantly - it was obviously quick enough for them to still have the remains of the burger left :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So disgusting. A local indian restaurant where we live did this in their starter dips . Suppose they thought they would 'spice' things up :


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> In the local rag tonight:
> 
> To cut a long story short, woman got syphillis in her mouth from eating a McD burger where 3 diff workers there had w*nked into the mayo (she left some of it, as it tasted funny, so retrieved it from the bin the next day after going to the doctors and they did some tests on it)
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's probably bollocks to me. Another twist on the old KFC mayo / cyst theme.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

It has to be an urban myth - I heard one about KFC and a cyst which almost made me lose my lunch.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah......but in Glasgow KFC hit problems in the late 70's early 80's when a shop close to Byres Road in the West End managed to serve up deep fried rat.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

If it is true, one of those workers had a nasty shock, & quite a public one at that .

I bet he is popular with the girls...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Ah......but in Glasgow KFC hit problems in the late 70's early 80's when a shop close to Byres Road in the West End managed to serve up deep fried rat.


Ah, but I bet it tasted like chicken


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

not that old chesnut again, its like the guy cleaning his glasses in the hairdressers and the rather fit female hairdresser hit him with a brush thinking he was having a wank :-/


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Ah......but in Glasgow KFC hit problems in the late 70's early 80's when a shop close to Byres Road in the West End managed to serve up deep fried rat.


Saint,

Don't you know that dead rat is a treat for the one shoes


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Old as they come...

The story that is, not the boys in the mayo.

Peanuts on the bar.... need I say more.


----------

